# how do i delete my account



## tazydevil93 (Mar 10, 2014)

I've been trying to find the close account thing for like an hour now can some1 tell me how to do it I feel stupid but it shouldn't be this hard lol I need to delete it for privacy reasons thanks


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 10, 2014)

can not delete or close accounts i'm afraid m8...


----------



## chuck estevez (Mar 10, 2014)

click your heals together 3 times and say, im no longer here,im no longer here.presto!


----------



## dadio161 (Mar 10, 2014)

can't delete . just stop using it .


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Mar 10, 2014)

No sir once you're here on RIU You're here for life. Blood in Blood out sucka.
Next time just don't let the now ex, mom in law, boss, or whoever is going to use it against you know your username so they can't do so.
Time to buy yourself a flash drive, run tor off your flash drive and never log this account again for anything.
Delete your email addy, change your rl name and burn the house down.


----------



## charface (Mar 10, 2014)

Stop telling people that.
Ill delete your account dude.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 10, 2014)

if your sweet tazy name comes up when you get googled maybe they can change that for you


----------



## sunni (Mar 10, 2014)

we dont change user names and we dont delete accounts sorry


----------



## tazydevil93 (Mar 10, 2014)

charface thanks man I appreiate it and haha at you other guys you scared the shit out of me


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 10, 2014)

sunni said:


> we dont change user names and we dont delete accounts sorry


there it is your soul is mine


----------



## charface (Mar 10, 2014)

tazydevil93 said:


> mr ganja thanks man I appreiate it and haha at you other guys you scared the shit out of me


I was lying.
I cant do shit.
just another lost soul.
But im glad I cheered you up if only for a short time.

Be well.
I always loved you.


----------



## tazydevil93 (Mar 10, 2014)

well how do I get permanantly banned then if i talk a lot of shit and tell every1 I'm a cop and try dob you guys in will u delete my account then


----------



## sunni (Mar 10, 2014)

ban still shows your posts sorry and your username so ....


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 10, 2014)

tell the truth you must be a 12 year old to come up with this crap... just log out and never come back its no different then being banned


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Mar 10, 2014)

That's how sunny gets us.


----------



## tazydevil93 (Mar 10, 2014)

if u can't delete your account what does that tell u.. rollitup is owned by cops like facebook.. it would be stupid for them to use facebook to find growers when they can just use the most popular growing site.. i realised this when I tried to delete my account.. not only do they not want u to leave like facebook but they've made it so u can't leave at all that's a red flag and since I'm only a few posts deep I'm fixin this shit with or without your help its stupid to post shit on this site u might aswel be on facebook showing grow pictures lol siyanara


----------



## charface (Mar 10, 2014)

Alright im just gonna say it.
Can you pm me your titties?

Dont worry you will learn to love us.


----------



## chuck estevez (Mar 10, 2014)

tazydevil93 said:


> if u can't delete your account what does that tell u.. rollitup is owned by cops like facebook.. it would be stupid for them to use facebook to find growers when they can just use the most popular growing site.. i realised this when I tried to delete my account.. not only do they not want u to leave like facebook but they've made it so u can't leave at all that's a red flag and since I'm only a few posts deep I'm fixin this shit with or without your help its stupid to post shit on this site u might aswel be on facebook showing grow pictures lol siyanara


----------



## tazydevil93 (Mar 10, 2014)

if my account can be deleted be a darling and do that for me some1.. if it cant be.. then im affraid were in this together.. afterall why would they bother with some1 with 30 posts


----------



## sunni (Mar 10, 2014)

tazydevil93 said:


> if u can't delete your account what does that tell u.. rollitup is owned by cops like facebook.. it would be stupid for them to use facebook to find growers when they can just use the most popular growing site.. i realised this when I tried to delete my account.. not only do they not want u to leave like facebook but they've made it so u can't leave at all that's a red flag and since I'm only a few posts deep I'm fixin this shit with or without your help its stupid to post shit on this site u might aswel be on facebook showing grow pictures lol siyanara


asi said wheny our banned your entire profile and posts still stay lol


----------



## chuck estevez (Mar 10, 2014)

tazydevil93 said:


> if my account can be deleted be a darling and do that for me some1.. if it cant be.. then im affraid were in this together.. afterall why would they bother with some1 with 30 posts when theres idiots like you guys lol eat dicks n ban me lol


 Because they just reported your IP to the local cops. don't drop the soap!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 10, 2014)

dude, i've been here for over 5 years now and have multiple grow journals on here and never and issue.. just be careful and use your head about what you post about.. no pix of your house or cars or tatts if you have a record, no pix of your face, etc, etc, etc..

like i said, been here for over 5 years, and never seen a cop near my door, hold on, brb, door bell just ra


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 10, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> dude, i've been here for over 5 years now and have multiple grow journals on here and never and issue.. just be careful and use your head about what you post about.. no pix of your house or cars or tatts if you have a record, no pix of your face, etc, etc, etc..
> 
> like i said, been here for over 5 years, and never seen a cop near my door, hold on, brb, door bell just ra


 man, that was close, just some jehova's witnesses, i threw my pentagram at them and ran them off..


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 10, 2014)

tazydevil93 said:


> if my account can be deleted be a darling and do that for me some1.. if it cant be.. then im affraid were in this together.. afterall why would they bother with some1 with 30 posts


 This week, they're going after people with a "3" in their usernames.


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 10, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> dude, i've been here for over 5 years now and have multiple grow journals on here and never and issue.. just be careful and use your head about what you post about.. no pix of your house or cars or tatts if you have a record, no pix of your face, etc, etc, etc.. like i said, been here for over 5 years, and never seen a cop near my door, hold on, brb, door bell just ra


 That's not your real face?


----------



## tazydevil93 (Mar 10, 2014)

racerboy that's good to no man.. haha they came by my house today aswel I call them day walkers I don't like them ;p


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 10, 2014)

.......lol...............


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 10, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> That's not your real face?


 it is, but shhh, don't tell anyone, it's our secret..


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 10, 2014)

yikes at the above pic!!!


----------



## BoogNBuds (Mar 10, 2014)

Tazydevil93, You're a 20 year old and you live in Tasmania that narrows it down....


----------



## tazydevil93 (Mar 10, 2014)

that sounds fun lol


----------



## skidsteer (Mar 11, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> man, that was close, just some jehova's witnesses, i threw my pentagram at them and ran them off..


Bahaha, let me know if that keeps em away!


----------



## edelwei (Apr 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> we dont change user names and we dont delete accounts sorry


well somebody changed my username, or it was changed through the system, so i could not log in anymore
after i requested to reset my password i got my name it was something weird edelweiÃ instead of edelweiß as i had actually named myself
now i am running around with a letter short.. maybe somebody can fix that please?


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2014)

edelwei said:


> well somebody changed my username, or it was changed through the system, so i could not log in anymore
> after i requested to reset my password i got my name it was something weird edelweiÃ instead of edelweiß as i had actually named myself
> now i am running around with a letter short.. maybe somebody can fix that please?


this thread pertains information from the past riu, so my post is basically invalid now, please contact admin in the first sticky at the top of the paghe


----------



## Nick Frankruyter (Apr 30, 2015)

so I was really stoned  when I made my account and made my user name my full name... my full leagl name 

Really dumb of me..... no way to change it or just deleat my account and start new??? any one??? PLEASE


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 30, 2015)

Nick Frankruyter said:


> so I was really stoned  when I made my account and made my user name my full name... my full leagl name
> 
> Really dumb of me..... no way to change it or just deleat my account and start new??? any one??? PLEASE


which one are you on FB? Love the bear. can we be friends?


----------



## dadio161 (Apr 30, 2015)

Nick Frankruyter said:


> so I was really stoned  when I made my account and made my user name my full name... my full leagl name
> 
> Really dumb of me..... no way to change it or just deleat my account and start new??? any one??? PLEASE


Don't log on to that account anymore . Make a new account.


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah they got us both


----------



## RORSN (Mar 19, 2016)

I do believe that member "Hobbes" asked for his account to be deleted and was. Reason I know was trying to research his threads and post.

-
RSN


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2016)

RORSN said:


> I do believe that member "Hobbes" asked for his account to be deleted and was. Reason I know was trying to research his threads and post.
> 
> -
> RSN


this is untrue. hobbes account is still active and not deleted.
we do not delete accounts.
proof: https://www.rollitup.org/members/hobbes.39431/


----------



## resinhead (Mar 19, 2016)

Pretty sure Hobbes passed.
He had a very nice grow.


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2016)

resinhead said:


> Pretty sure Hobbes passed.
> He had a very nice grow.


he did but his account is still active he did however ask for his ebooks to be deleted off the website and thats probably what theuser is referring to being unable to find
but we dont want people being able to assume they can delete their accounts on here because they cant.


----------



## resinhead (Mar 19, 2016)

Are the books still available? I can remember now wanting to save those to a file.


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2016)

resinhead said:


> Are the books still available? I can remember now wanting to save those to a file.


only to mods. he asked for them to be removed so we decided to keep them removed from public view.
i had a discussion on this with another member a while back let me dig up the thread


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/hobbes-e-book.774823/


----------



## resinhead (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank You Sunni !


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2016)

resinhead said:


> Thank You Sunni !


theres no book in there i dont think. its just a thread explaining why it was removed


----------



## RPM_2017 (Jun 2, 2017)

@sunni please 
Remove please the photos I posted? Can not even delete the account? And change the nickname?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2017)

Rodrigo Pereira de Melo said:


> @sunni please
> Remove please the photos I posted? Can not even delete the account? And change the nickname?


@Rodrigo Pereira de Melo - Please "Report" any post you would like deleted and I'll be happy to help.

Oh, and we are not able to change your user name - if you'd like a different handle then I suggest you simply quit using this account & start a new one.


----------

